
Peter Thiel: I’m voting for Trump because - anotherhacker
http://www.businessinsider.com/peter-thiel-trump-speech-national-press-club-2016-10
======
anotherhacker
The topic before was "Should YC disassociate from Thiel from YC?"

The argument from YC was (more or less) "businesses shouldn't let political
differences stop people from working together."

Here's my question to the YC community: At what point does the activities of
an employee / partner bring potentially unwanted attention to a business?

Yes, I wouldn't fire an employee for having different political opinions from
me. BUT I would fire an employee for going around publicly campaigning and
publicly donating vast sums of money to a political agenda.

Again, it's about bringing potentially divisive attention to the business -
not about political differences.

~~~
hga
What fraction of YC companies, would you say, depend on, or plan to depend on,
a wide cross section of the US population? Go by age, start with high
schoolers (pro-Trump, curiously enough) to the elderly, and from coast to
coast?

And would you apply this same principle to figures like Sam Altman, and Paul
Graham, the latter having been reported to have compared Trump to Stalin?

------
douche
The thing I like about Thiel is that he recognizes that there exist people
outside of the dozen or so bubbles of prosperity, and that they aren't doing
so hot, by and large.

